# Bad morning



## Lynna (Jan 15, 2013)

Its quarter to ten, daughter still in jammies no insulin done, no breakfast, refusing to do anything or tell me what is going on. I am meant to be at work. 

Any suggestions, other than crying and just leaving her to it? (she is 10 years old btw)

Lynn


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

Lynna said:


> Its quarter to ten, daughter still in jammies no insulin done, no breakfast, refusing to do anything or tell me what is going on. I am meant to be at work.
> 
> Any suggestions, other than crying and just leaving her to it? (she is 10 years old btw)
> 
> Lynn



Hi Lynn,
          sorry to hear you are having problems again. I know of one parent who just rang the hospital ward and took said child to the ward and left her there until it was sorted.
Perhaps tell your daughter if she isn't going to do or let you do her insulin then she will have to go to the hospital every day before school and after school. Take her in her pj's if not dressed. Perhaps a comunity nurse can come in and help out until things have settled down.

I think also you need to get the whole team involved to find out what the problem is, it does need sorting asp. (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## Lynna (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.
To be fair my daughter hasn't kicked off for a while, but this was a biggie and I just needed to vent my frustration. 
I have threatened to take her to the hospital in her jammies before, but I would need to physically pick her up to get her to the car. 
We are in touch with psychology, but will need to get an appointment set up.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope things improve for her and you very soon Lynn, it must be very difficult and distressing for you both.


----------



## Lynna (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your support. I know it will get better, we've only been doing this 11 months, but it is difficult. 
Btw she has been Perfect Peter since she got home from school!


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 16, 2013)

Bless you, what a nightmare.  I don't suppose she let you check her sugar level? Just wondering if a low or high might have triggered the upset.  Maybe she just woke up & was having a 'totally fed up with this' morning...I guess we've all been there at some point.  Not easy for you though.  I hope the psychologist can help, it must be hard for you both. Fingers crossed it was cathartic for her & helped release some tension if nothing else & doesn't repeat any time soon!


----------

